# Looking objectively do you feel dumber than the avearge person?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Chronic anxiety and depression cannot be good for the brain. I have read that it has been associated with decreased brain volume and fewer synaptic connections over time.

In addition, use of psychiatric medications is likely to have negative long term effects. Benzodiapines have pretty convincing evidence that suggest long term cognitive decline with their use. Stimulants are thought to negatively affect thinking as well, when used chronically. SSRIs? I am unsure.

Anxiety and self doubt also commonly leads to brain freeze when put in the spotlight thus making yourself appear like an idiot. 

Finally, lack of a social life and living a sheltered, isolated lifestyle is hardly a good way to grow your mind. 

I genuinely feel pretty dumb compared to people I work with. Does anyone feel likewise? 

There will be exceptions. Newton was a shut-in but clearly a world renowned smarty pants. I guess it depends on whether you obsessively use your time studying and thinking or ruminating and being depressed/stressed out. If this is the case, has anyone decided to not worry or stress about getting over SA and instead be content and focus on developing their strengths?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree with your statement about using time to learn than woe is meing all dya long. For me though, my studying has consisted of hours everyday watchign youtube highlights of the NBA and researchign statistics and actually playing basketball. Kind of useless. maybe if I spent my shut in time doign something more useful, I would be better off. Instead I am just a walking basketball encylopedia! Also, SA might make you a social dummy, but intellectually, I am sure most SA people are on average, more well read and understand certains ubject matter better than those without. All depends on what your hobbies are!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I am stupid compared to the average person. I never wanted to learn **** in HS because I went to class eight hours a day five days a week. By the time I got home, all I wanted to do was listen to music and watch t.v. when I got my homework finished. I would spend hours on my homework. Since I graduated HS, I've been trying to read to learn new words. It's like I have the brain of a 15 year old. I even get obsessive thoughts over how stupid I am.  I don't even know some simple things out there that a normal person could do easily. That's pretty stupid. Makes it even more harder for me since I have parents who won't help me learn things.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

People tell me I'm smart but I feel really dumb.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not going to lie, I'd confidently say I'm smarter than the average teenager.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Absolutely. Because I never finished school I think I have quite a bit of an inferiority complex, and as a result I tend to overcompensate. I try to stay as learned as possible, by reading up on anything and everything, but that only goes so far...


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Book smart wise I would say I am not dumber than the avg person. But social intelligence I feel like I lag behind.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Pretty much what Shelby said. There's so many simple things that I just don't know, and I feel awful about it. :|


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't feel dumb compared to the average person, but I feel very dumb compared to how I should be for a person in my position. This is purely a result of the last few years, and it's purely a result of social anxiety. SA destroyed my motivation, and in my field motivation is the thing that matters most when it comes to performance. On top of that there is the stupidifying effect of the anxiety itself, as you mentioned. After I finish my degree though, I plan to be a Newton - working all by myself without having to answer to anyone. Without the pressures from other people, I will be smart again and will have the motivation to do good work.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel mediocre when I compare myself to others in my course, but I know for a fact that I am more intelligent than the 'average' person. Hope this doesn't sound too conceited.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

What can we do then to not feel so dumb? 

- avoid psychiatric medications thought to worsen thinking?
- worry less, be more accepting of mistakes you make.
- be busy, keep your mind engaged.
- live a healthy lifestyle
- meditation?
- help others.

fyi Creatine in vegetarians is thought to increase IQ.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel smarter than the average person.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

ThingsRlookingUp said:


> Book smart wise I would say I am not dumber than the avg person. But social intelligence I feel like I lag behind.


Same here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> I don't feel dumb compared to the average person, but I feel very dumb compared to how I should be for a person in my position.


This. I have serious issues with this. Low self esteem or whatever, but I feel I have infintely inferior intelligence to those around me at work. To the point where it stops me from try to meet and talk with my colleagues. I got in my program by accident, and my whole life will come crashing down when everyone realizes how dumb I am compared to where I should be.

Compared to the average person? Depends on the topic. Politics and geography I'm pretty sure seventh graders could beat me. Gawd I hate when I get those questions in trivial pursuit. I just either guess Iceland or Clinton.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

book smarts i would say im above average. never had to study in high school. i could just listen and remember the information. 

socially though i can be pretty awkward


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)

alte said:


> Anxiety and self doubt also commonly leads to brain freeze when put in the spotlight thus making yourself appear like an idiot.


Hah yes, there have been so many times where I feel really stupid. I've been embarrassed so many times in class when the teacher/professor asks me a question and I just stutter like a complete doofus not even understanding what is being said or what to say. I also generally have difficulty formulating my thoughts even while listening to the professor, constantly wondering what the heck they're even saying. So yeah, in these situations I really do feel a lot dumber than the average person.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Certain types of abstract reasoning can make me feel demented. I can also be extremely inattentive with details, yet at other times I can be a compulsive checker and much more thorough with details than most people (the downside is I become obsessive). I've always been this way though. However, I also have trouble with tasks that require quick thinking / spontaneity and I think this is deteriorating for me over time... actually I don't know. Maybe I'm imagining it. 

The lack of social stimulation is problematic. Even though you can stimulate your mind in different ways and spend the rest of your life learning, I don't think it provides the same kind of mental stimulation that socialising does.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I am actually very intelligent.I am so sick of the amount times people have told me that I could/should have been a doctor....

As for maturity, wisdom, social adeptness, most twelve year olds function higher than I do....


----------



## Monopoly (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel I am good academically, but have no "common sense" whatever that is. I just seem to always be doing stupid things and people laugh at me for it, and it makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## Sardines (Aug 16, 2012)

It's arrogant to say so, but yeah I think I am quite intelligent.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I _am_ smarter than the average person.

I like to think so anyway.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

In many ways, yes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably not the _average_ person, but I do feel pretty dumb most of the time. Especially among the people in my course.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

To be honest, I feel like I'm smarter than _most_ people.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm probably dumber than the average person. I don't believe I can do anything right. I always have a hint of doubt to almost anything that I do. I even doubt that I can walk properly or add "1+1". So much fear and doubt. I can never be sure of anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Where did I put my objective looker? Ah. I found it! Right over here by my opinion generator.


----------

